# Problème son iPod touch



## indiana722 (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, voila ça fait environ une semaine que j'ai un gros problème avec mon iPod touch 3ème Gen. J'écoute beaucoup de musique et du jour au lendemain en écoutant ma musique je remarque qu'il n'y a plus de voix. J'ai juste la musique derrière. J'ai d'abord cru que c'était mes écouteurs apple qui ne fonctionnait plus alors j'ai essayé avec un beats solo et des intra. d'un ami et j'avais toujours le problème alors que tout ceux ci fonctionnent sur mon iPad et le reste de mes appareils. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ça m'arrangerait.

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## Oizo (2 Mai 2011)

Cela provient d'un mauvais contact de la fiche jack (le symptôme peut se reproduire si l'on n'insère pas complètement la fiche). Cela risque d'être difficile à réparer sur un iPod !


----------

